# stinky hedgie



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Snuffy stinks like urine every day after running all night through his pee. I know that bathing them too often isn't good for their skin, but what about just giving shallow baths with just water to get the funk off? He also is kinda sticky feeling too. I'm sure it doesn't bother him at all but it grosses me out and I don't like sticky stinky pets.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

What type of wheel are you using? Can it be tilted a little to allow the urine to run off of the wheel?

Otherwise foot baths are acceptable to help wash the yuckies off.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

I, unfortunately, am the reluctant owner of a silent spinner. 

I think I'm gonna sell the stupid thing and get a flying saucer or something where he's just not covering himself in his own waste.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty much any wheel will still leave your little one with some stinky in the form of poopyboots and/or yellow-tummy. So, while there are better wheels out there than the Silent Spinner, hedgie's still likely to need footbaths after a good run.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

haha "poopyboots" :mrgreen:


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

My husband keeps complaining that the hedgehog smells but honestly I think the smell is the catfood!! But I think if you're just going to wash his feet and belly it wouldn't be that bad to do it often, if you just use water and not soapy water. I am very new to hedgies but my rats would often get foot baths and tail scrubs with no soap, and I think it was okay on their skin. 

It sounds to me like the silent spinner isn't great for hedgies - I have the saucer and the thing I don't like is it has all these little ridges for foot grips - well the poo sticks to them when you wash it, you have to scrub EACH LITTLE RIDGE. I'm going to get a bucket wheel hehe. I would say don't get the saucer.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Soak the saucer for a while then use a scrub brush. It will come clean easily.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

bah I sucked it up and bought a comfort wheel on ebay tonight. I know, I know I coulda made it myself. But my 34.99 is a lot cheaper than me trolling five stores trying to find all the materials and spending 3 x pi(squared) days trying to figure out how to put it together. 

Smooth sides + tiltability= less stinky snuffy. We shall see....


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Should have just gone to your local petstore to buy a comfort wheel. They are only $19.99. Comfort wheels are a pain to clean too.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

I lied- its actually a bucket wheel.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought a bucket wheel on ebay last night TOO! The same price - I bet we bought from the same person. (I got blue!)


----------

